# Witcher 2 problems



## RaccoonGenocide (May 23, 2011)

I'm having great difficulty with installing and running the witcher 2. 
I'm overall rather inexperienced with the more technical side of computers so the answer to my problem might be a basic one. And i did research this problem but couldn't find anything about it.

After a few hours of getting the game to accept my activation code (a server problem i think) I get to the game launcher where it says "game launcher" "video and language" and the other selesctions. i can alter the video and sound settings fine. but when i click launch game i get this message 
"The procedure entry point [email protected]@[email protected] could not be located in the dynamic link library w1import.dll."
Any solution would be greatfully appreciated.

And then when i click ok it dissapears and sends me back to the menu.

I picked up the game today and really want to start playing this amazing game. Thanks.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF,

Please post your full system specs. These can be found by going to start and right clicking on my computer.
Select properties from the drop-down menu and give us the info on there.

Thanks.


----------



## Tamorson (May 24, 2011)

The procedure entry point [email protected]@[email protected]
could not be located in the dynamic link library W1import.dll.

I just signed up here looking for the same answer.

I have a Gateway FX540S,Intel 2 Quad CPU, Q6600 @ 2.40GHz, 32-bit OS, NVIDIA GTX9800, vista home prem serv pack 2


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey guys, Welcome to TSF,

Perhaps a reinstall may work.

Your best bet would be to download Revo Uninstaller from my sig and use that to uninstall your game.

Once you have done that, reinstall the game and see if it works.

Post back and we'll work from there.

Cheers,
Redeye


----------



## Tamorson (May 24, 2011)

Didn't work. I get the exact same error message. 
Do you know what the install is looking for in the .dll file?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Idk.

It does look like it may be some bad code (either in the dll library or the game/launcher itself).

Check if there is a patch out for game, if so then you could try downloading and installing it.

Just checking, does the game load or is it a launcher-related problem?


----------



## Tamorson (May 24, 2011)

I uninstalled and reinstalled which is suppose to download and install the patch at the same time. Near the end of this process I get this message.

Critical Error
Failed applying patch change to ‘C:\Program Files\The Witcher 2\bin\configurator.exe’

I don't know what I should change on the configurator. I tried auto detect best settings but that didn't work.


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

Another thing to check for is to make sure that is the correct directory. What I mean is when you installed the game is that where you installed it was in C:\Program Files\The Witcher 2\.


----------



## Tamorson (May 24, 2011)

Thanx 4 all the info guys. Finally got this game running after many trial & errors & loading the patches. Runs a bit sluggish at times but i can live with that until I get a new computer.
One question though about DLC. I was suppose to get Roche Commando Jacket & Mysyerious Merchant Pack These and other items are suppose to come with the patch so I don't need to enter the code. I do see I have a blue something jacket +7 so I guess that's the equiv. Does everyone get this just the ones that bought the premium version?


----------

